# Is Schedule 40 PVC conduit a good choice (& to CA code) for electrical in workshop?



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> The OD of 40 & 80 are the same, the wall of 80 is thicker than the wall of 40. How can the ID be the same?
> 
> In the NEC, Chapter 1, Table 9 lists the ID of 1/2" Sch 80 as 13.4mm/0.526", Sch 40 1/2" is listed as 15.3mm/0.602.
> 
> ...


What I should have said is the rated ID is a minimum. If you are calculating based upon a 40% fill at the nominal size the type of pipe is largely irrelevant.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

ID does matter, it is what is used for fill calculation

THHN SOL 14 ga., 1/2" trade size, maximum number of conductors fill not to exceed 40%;

Sch 40--13

Sch 80--10

EMT------14

IMC------16

RNC------15.

Tom


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

........


----------



## 67Mustang (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for all of the replies. Sounds like the grey schedule 40 PVC conduit is the right thing to use as an alternative to 1/2 metal EMT . The white schedule 40 PVC is meant for plumbing use only and not properly rated for electrical. Of course, this is not what I was told by the guy working at the big box store. Thanks again.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I think the gray is a little more sunlight resistant if exposed


Yeah, I think it's called UPVC for Ultraviolet (resistant) Poly Vinyl Chloride.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> ID does matter, it is what is used for fill calculation
> 
> THHN SOL 14 ga., 1/2" trade size, maximum number of conductors fill not to exceed 40%;
> 
> ...


The last one should read RMC not RNC. Caught it to late to edit.

Tom


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Listed schedule 80 if you want to be legal in your shop. Listed, same as any other conduit, and schedule 80, because it's subject to damage. If it was all overhead, just serving lights, you might be able to get away with schedule 40, but it would still have to be listed.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Listed schedule 80 if you want to be legal in your shop. Listed, same as any other conduit, and schedule 80, because it's subject to damage. If it was all overhead, just serving lights, you might be able to get away with schedule 40, but it would still have to be listed.


I assume ( I know....) that the Cal Elec Code requires all items to be "listed" as the NEC does?

Tom


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> I assume ( I know....) that the Cal Elec Code requires all items to be "listed" as the NEC does?
> 
> Tom


Yes, and I don't think plumbing PVC is listed for electrical work.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Yes, and I don't think plumbing PVC is listed for electrical work.


My guess is, you would be correct sir.

Tom


----------

